# 14' Fishmaster 1432



## Bobscreekboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Just bought this jon boat the other day. Looks like it hasnt been used much but has been weathered from sitting outside for years. None the less still a good solid boat and the guy assured me it doesnt leak a drop. Payed $500 for the boat and he threw in a minnkota 30lb endura, 2 anchors, and I believe 5 life jackets that look like new. It had 2 seats on pedastals which were mounted on plywood floors but the floors were rotted and the carpet was beyond ready to be replaced. So I ripped everything out and cleaned it up.
The capacity plate in the back is unreadable so I was wondering if anyone knew the capacities for this boat or a similar size jon boat or maybe even where I could find the capacity. I would appreciate greatly.


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is a link to a lowe jon boat that is similar. Maybe this can help.

https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/riveted-jon/lowe-jon/l1436l.php


----------



## Merlin (Mar 28, 2011)

number of people = the vessel length in feet times the vessel width in feet divided by 15

For example if your boat is 14 feet long and 4 feet wide, your boat's capacity would be 14 x 4 / 15, which is 56.


To figure out the passenger weight capacity is to take the formula above and figure out the number of people and then multiply by the average weight of 150 pounds per person. In the example above, the weight capacity of the boat would be 560 pounds.


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im gonna take it out a few times and fish it while the weather warms up before I start my mods. That will also give me a chance to get a feel for it and decide what I'd like to do exactly.


----------



## cesargomez1003 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a similar boat like yours. Its a 1432, i know all jon boats are made diff but i believe you will be ok with 2 people and light mods. I posted some pics of my boat and it does fine with mods, batt, and trolling motor. I would not deck anything higher than the benches though. Good luck.


----------



## Bobscreekboy (Mar 29, 2011)

cesargomez1003 said:


> I have a similar boat like yours. Its a 1432, i know all jon boats are made diff but i believe you will be ok with 2 people and light mods. I posted some pics of my boat and it does fine with mods, batt, and trolling motor. I would not deck anything higher than the benches though. Good luck.



Yea I checked yours out. Nice and clean, good job. Stability isn't really an issue to me. I dont know if you can see it but there's a small 11' v-hull that I modded last year beside the Jon. The boat was free so I decided to do something with it but its very unstable. When someone is sitting on that front pedastal with someone else standing on the bench in the back, a full livewell, battery, 4hp outboard, and 4 gallons of gas you really have to watch your step haha. But we manage to get by without getting wet and I figure this 14' Jon cant be any worse so Im not too worried about it.


----------

